# General > Genealogy >  Any Orgers from Shetland?

## doyle

Any orgers from Shetland? The island of Yell to be more precise? Is there a community website for Yell? This is not a genealogy search. I am trying to find a George Henry from Cullivoe. He was 18 years old in 1939 so he would have been born in 1921. If he is still alive he will be 85 years old. He had 4 sisters. His father was a Merchant seaman. When my father was 9 years old he sent a message in a bottle from Macduff pier which ended up in Shetland, being found by this person. I have the original message that my father sent,  and one of the replies from this person and just thought I would try and find him or any of his relatives. I came across it a few weeks ago when I was looking through my mums photos and getting her to tell me who was who as I am doing my family tree. (BTW - most annoying when no info on back of photos).

----------


## Kingetter

> Any orgers from Shetland? The island of Yell to be more precise? Is there a community website for Yell? This is not a genealogy search. I am trying to find a George Henry from Cullivoe. He was 18 years old in 1939 so he would have been born in 1921. If he is still alive he will be 85 years old. He had 4 sisters. His father was a Merchant seaman. When my father was 9 years old he sent a message in a bottle from Macduff pier which ended up in Shetland, being found by this person. I have the original message that my father sent, and one of the replies from this person and just thought I would try and find him or any of his relatives. I came across it a few weeks ago when I was looking through my mums photos and getting her to tell me who was who as I am doing my family tree. (BTW - most annoying when no info on back of photos).


Not an orger that I know of, but a very handy person to know when trying to track down Shetland folk is Tony Gott.  He lives in Yell, does Genealogy (amongst other things) and you should be able to make contact with him through -
http://www.bayanne.co.uk/

H.T.H.

----------


## KAT1E

My mom is from Yell - she's been over here since 1967 but is much too young to remember that guy.  If you cant get any help else-where then you can send me a pm and i'll contact some of the Leask clan and see if they can answer the question.

----------


## doyle

Thankyou both for your interest. I have found him and spoke to him on the phone just now! Absolutely amazing after all these years! I am sending him copies of what i've got. He was very happy to hear from me.

----------


## Kingetter

> Thankyou both for your interest. I have found him and spoke to him on the phone just now! Absolutely amazing after all these years! I am sending him copies of what i've got. He was very happy to hear from me.


Doyle, I'm thrilled at the news and very happy for all concerned. Glad to have been able to help.
(Drinks on you is it? lol)
James.

----------

